# Waaagh Grubteef Skabdreg



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Thought id pool all my current pics in one place for those who dun visit the gallery....

This is about 3000 pts worh of my 8000 pt ork army..... the rest is still black and grey.... It wil be 9000 pts on Saturday when i pick up my 3 AOBR boxes....

Have i gone mad??????????


























































































































































































































There are more pics under my name in the members gallery.

Will add more as i paint em..... having a break from orks for a week and painting marines..... have some more nobz half dun and will get a kopta squadren of 9 and a new warboss dun this weekend hopefully....fingers crossed.

Cheers for looking lads....


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Poomba said:


> Have i gone mad??????????


Quite possibly, 9000 points!?!

Looking good though!


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Cheers mate....... yeah close to it.... 7650 ish at last count...... with the 3 sets on sat will take me close......... that does include about 700 pts of APOC entry thinghys but..... ill write my whole list once i get my new sets and put it up for a laugh....... damn i crazy...

about 450 models i think.... theres to many of em...


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Love the old school bright green, it looks really nice. Just a quick question where is the squigadon thingy from, forgeworld?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Purple hair squigs are sexy!!

Looks great can wait to see more of the boyz even if they are all clean a shiney. I like my orks to be a liitle on the _dirty_ side.:mrgreen:


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

yeah the squiggoth if from FW - idiot me forgot his iron jaw...... should put that on lol.


----------



## beef5570 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice orks inspires me to do mine, the bright green is a little too 'bright' for me, but hey they're your orks paint them how you like
Rob:victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking very good, I love the looted IG guns and the old school mini's. Are they all the one clan or are you going to add more?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

ooooooooh!!! Bright and shiny gobbinz!!! Dem shiny boyz!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

They look great!
Wish my bro had that many orks, then i could play him!


----------

